# Next Controller?



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

My Daihatsu Sirion is up & running. The AXE 7245 works but with obvious top speed limitations.( I admit that I now regret the time & cost wasted trying to use contactors ) The General Dynamics 9" 36v seems quite happy running at 72v. ; runs cool and gives reasonable acceleration. I would like to try 108v in the road-going conversion. Will this nuke the motor, if not. what is a reliable, moderately priced controller?


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Anyone out there?


----------



## Carl55 (Jun 9, 2012)

I do not see a problem as long as you advance the timing 10 - 13 degrees.


----------

